# My furry babies :D



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Cappuccino
He goes with me everywhere (yes I named him, lol)  he sleeps with me and always wiggles his way under the blanket (and if you aren't using a blanket, he'll try to wiggle into your jacket, lol). He's a scaredy dog, too, but he sure acts tough. My mom calls him Cappi but he's Chino to me... He answers to all three names. I got him 6 1/2 years ago on Halloween when he was super tiny. His previous owners said he was a purebred teacup Chihuahua and his name was originally Speedy. Well, obviously he isn't a purebred teacup or regular Chihuahua  I think he is mostly Miniature Pinscher with some Chihuahua in him. He rides on my lap in the car and loves summer because we walk everywhere together instead of driving (he also hates the snow because half the time the snow is deeper than he is!)









Ramona
She's my loud fat cat. I've had her since elementary school when she was a little kitten... Back when adoption fees were only $10, and she kept the name that the shelter had given her. She purrs like a chainsaw... She's also responsible for the death of my first Betta in elementary school that I had for a year (she kicked off the lid on his tank). She is no longer allowed around my fish!! She is annoying but super friendly and cuddly 









Oreo
Oreo is my shy cat but he's warming up in his old age. He was originally my brothers cat - he named him. He came from my aunts farm as a kitten and we kept him since he would have died outdoors through the winter. He still hates the outdoors! (Ramona always tries to sneak outside but she realizes soon after that she doesn't like the outdoors, lol). He doesn't even try. He's now more of my dads cat than anything since my brother moved away from home. He loves sitting on his lap and beating the crud out of my dog, lolololol. Ramona hated him when he first came home (we got him shortly after her) but then later they had kittens (they should have been spayed and neutered sooner, I know!)



I love them and figured they needed a thread if their own. :j


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

You take very good pictures! I love cappucinos colors amd oreos eyes.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! They model for me often, lol  animals and very young children are my favorite things to photograph (even though I'm not a kid person, ha).


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

I also do animal photography. I love it! None of the pics I have posted are dslr tbough just my camera phone. Kinda need a working pc for that. Id love to see more pics! I love photography.


----------

